
Moonstick – Slide rule moon phase calendar - colinprince
http://www.moonstick.com/moonstick.htm
======
tempodox
I love the idea. However, a web site that delivers permanently broken text
(“1Â½ hours”) that you can't even repair by adjusting your browser's default
encoding (besides looking like 1995), in 2015, leaves a bad impression.

~~~
tomswartz07
I agree.

Running in the browser console:

    
    
        document.lastModified
        "05/01/2011 20:22:58"
    

It looks like the site has not been maintained in a long time.

------
VLM
This is cool. However the problem with $65 products like these as a business
model, is laser printers, 3-d printers, and gray market Chinese clones at the
dollar store. If you run in a very small market with basically no competitors,
then no matter what price you select you'll be leaving great piles of cash on
the table that someone else is going to want to scoop up.

Also their "Products Available on Other Websites" "Concise slide rule No 300"
link is dead and should probably be something like this:

[http://www.concise.co.jp/products/list.php?category_id=31](http://www.concise.co.jp/products/list.php?category_id=31)

------
paulgerhardt
Yes, but can it tell you when the next eclipse will be?

~~~
exDM69
No, predicting eclipses is more complicated than a simple slide rule,
requiring several "cycles" to overlap.

Eclipses can be predicted with a mechanical computer too. The Antikythera
mechanism dates back to 2nd century bc and according to recent research, it
could compute lunar eclipses with remarkable accuracy.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antikythera_mechanism](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antikythera_mechanism)

